
Can Digg Keep Up with Facebook? - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/digg_facebook_traffic_comparison.php
======
whughes
First of all, this is an idiotic comparison. Digg and Facebook target
different audiences, and even though Digg does have some 'social' aspects, you
don't need to be registered to make use of Digg content. Not so with Facebook.

The comments bewildered me, too. Digg is hardly techie-biased anymore. Look at
the front page of digg.com right now; I don't see much that is related to
computing. The 'cool pics/videos' fad has taken it over like half of Reddit.

